# Help me choose...



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

I'm seriously liking these new Konig wheels... 

Which would look better on my teal 200sx? I'll be going with 17's.

First pic is silver, the second's opal.


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the first ones!


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ive always been partial to silver


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

Go for the silver. The brighter the better. The teal will look great!


----------



## Jackson Diamond (Apr 30, 2002)

Go with the silver wheels, i had a set of silver konig traffiks on my Aztec Red 200sx looked so good!!!! But i sold them for boost. I now have white(i got a insane deal) Axis "touring cup" wheels.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

Jackson Diamond said:


> *Go with the silver wheels, i had a set of silver konig traffiks on my Aztec Red 200sx looked so good!!!! But i sold them for boost. I now have white(i got a insane deal) Axis "touring cup" wheels. *


Yep, I went with the silver... should be getting them by next week.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

bling bling


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Hey make sure to post a pic of your car after you're done chosing> I have a teal 200sx also and would love to see how those look!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

WildGirl said:


> *Hey make sure to post a pic of your car after you're done chosing> I have a teal 200sx also and would love to see how those look! *


Sure will. Hopefully I'll have 'em on by the end of this week or early next week...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

The first ones. ( Do yo thang!!! )


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Don't know if you picked 'em up yet ... but I like the second ones. Not too into the 'bling' aspect. Plus think of the brake dust and grime that gathers. Its a PIA to clean with the lighter wheels and you notice it more often since the rims aren't as dark. Just my opinion that the second ones look way better regardless, guess I just like the darker look as opposed to a stand out brighter look.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

Ughhh... guess what. I've only got two of the wheels so far, still waiting on the other two. Just got a set of Yokohama Parada's and decided hey, I'll go ahead and get the two wheels I have mounted and balanced. WELL, the shop totally f-ed 'em up... scratched 'em all to hell so now I have to wait another week 'cause they're ordering me some new ones--at THEIR expense, of course. Anyway, HOPEFULLY I'll have them by the end of next week.... that is, if nothing else gets screwed up ; )


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

That pretty much just ... sucks. Your covered though.


----------

